# S-works. Shiv. Custom paint.



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

What started as....










and a sneak peek of what's to come...










stay tuned....


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

Intersted to see how it will turn out. :idea:


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

I like an interesting paint job, from time to time...

View attachment 282854


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Few progess pics....


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

mile2424 said:


> Few progess pics....


That is awesome. Where did you get that done and what type of paint is it?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Merc said:


> That is awesome. Where did you get that done and what type of paint is it?


Looks like Idaho. Also looks like chrome paint. You can buy it in a raddle can if you want.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

The painter is in Idaho but this is anything but rattle can paint. It's a special type of chrome paint called Spectra Chrome.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you. I think it is a really good look and look forward to seeing its progress. 

Got me thinking of doing it to either my old SW Tarmac SL3 or my new SW Tarmac SL4


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

mile2424 said:


> The painter is in Idaho but this is anything but rattle can paint. It's a special type of chrome paint called Spectra Chrome.


Didn't imply this was rattle can paint. Just that you can purchase chrome paint in a rattle can.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Any updates to this thread?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Should have some small updates coming within a few days. The painter is going to tape out the frame and make sure my design looks good but then still need to decide on the final colors.


----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW!!!! That is going to be amazing!


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

latest update....taping it out and getting ready for paint next week....


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quick progress pic...


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Super cool paint job. Well done.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

starting to look like jewelry....


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished product, gonna be awesome!! On the seat tube, the four badges, are those championship accomplishments of yours or something?


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

After seeing your frame I am thinking of getting my bike repainted. Who is doing yours?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

geomel108 said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product, gonna be awesome!! On the seat tube, the four badges, are those championship accomplishments of yours or something?


It is a tribute bike to my favorite F1 driver  The wreaths are for his 4 world championships.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Merc said:


> After seeing your frame I am thinking of getting my bike repainted. Who is doing yours?


Tyler from Censport Graphics. He specializes in motorsport helmets, but his work is top notch on anything he does.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bike is looking stellar. Great job.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

mile2424 said:


> It is a tribute bike to my favorite F1 driver  The wreaths are for his 4 world championships.


I was in awe until then - could you not go for a sports person that actually competes for inspiration rather than an entertainer in a fixed parade?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

ok one more for today....


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Really nice. Can't wait to see the whole bike


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome that Censport is doing it. Paint probably costs close to what the frame did.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry for the delay, one more for now....


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks great, but why do you have Red Bull on it? Are they a sponsor of yours?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Lucky you didnt put Specialized on it. They would probably sue your ass off.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Merc said:


> Looks great, but why do you have Red Bull on it? Are they a sponsor of yours?


No I am not sponsored by Red Bull. It's a tribute bike to one of my favorite F1 drivers.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

starting to look the part....


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

You have serious skill. You should consider a career in it...or at least a strong side line.
Can you explain how you created the Sworks font/graphic. Presume it was a stencil or maybe not...but how did you create it?
Congrats


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

roadworthy said:


> You have serious skill. You should consider a career in it...or at least a strong side line.
> Can you explain how you created the Sworks font/graphic. Presume it was a stencil or maybe not...but how did you create it?
> Congrats


I am not the one painting the bike. The painter does do this for a living as he paints motorsports helmets for a living.


----------



## ColoradoXJ13 (Aug 20, 2013)

I totally get that you like Vettel, but I can't understand why anyone would plaster a bike with logos from an energy drink, unless said energy drink company paid them, or sponsors them. I met Rebecca Rusch a few months ago, she had Red Bull logos on all her gear, but they pay her for that. Is the bike for Vettel or are you going to ride it?

Beautiful paint job though, must be costing a fortune, you will have a very unique Shiv.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

ColoradoXJ13 said:


> I totally get that you like Vettel, but I can't understand why anyone would plaster a bike with logos from an energy drink, unless said energy drink company paid them, or sponsors them. I met Rebecca Rusch a few months ago, she had Red Bull logos on all her gear, but they pay her for that. Is the bike for Vettel or are you going to ride it?
> 
> Beautiful paint job though, must be costing a fortune, you will have a very unique Shiv.


The whole idea was to make a homage design representing Vettel's unique helmets. Without the red bull logo's this wouldn't work. In no way am I trying to say or make people believe I am a RB sponsored athlete because I am definitely not. I just wanted to follow the details of the helmets and transform them onto the frame. Luckily I don't mind the logo's and I think it's one of the best aspects of the design because of the way they were executed.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

mile2424 said:


> The whole idea was to make a homage design representing Vettel's unique helmets. Without the red bull logo's this wouldn't work. In no way am I trying to say or make people believe I am a RB sponsored athlete because I am definitely not. I just wanted to follow the details of the helmets and transform them onto the frame. Luckily I don't mind the logo's and I think it's one of the best aspects of the design because of the way they were executed.



Redbull gives you wings. Beautiful paint job. Don't know why everyone always has to put in thier 2 cents. 
It's his bike and no one else's. Do you have to ride it no. So just enjoy it for what it is and not what it isn't.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Good Morning
The person that did this is a artist in my opinion.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

View attachment 290154

View attachment 290155


----------



## Katy Trail B (Jun 12, 2011)

Truly great work!!!!


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

WOW!!! Amazing and beautiful work. I don't know how you will be able to ride such a work of art...I'd be terrified of every rock, every pothole...everything that could scratch that frame...


----------



## Suney (Oct 13, 2013)

thats an beautiful looking bike

you should tweet it to vettel himself and see if he responds


----------



## TheBaron (Jun 5, 2013)

Suney said:


> thats an beautiful looking bike
> 
> you should tweet it to vettel himself and see if he responds


He'd question why someone not sponsored by Redbull would want to advertise their product.

Let's hope he doesn't leave Redbull too soon or a respray will be required.


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

Any pics of the bike put together yet?


----------



## EastonZ16 (Aug 11, 2010)

Any update on this?


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry, no updates quite yet. Still deciding on components and then hopefully will get it built up soon.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

your attention to detail is immaculate!

Once your project is complete, you better put TONS of miles on that thing! It definitely needs to be shown off! :thumbsup:


----------



## bruce219 (Jan 24, 2014)

WOW! looks fantastic,beautiful work,i'd be afraid to ride it,I could only have it on display.


----------

